# Muffin problem



## Ally (Jun 15, 2007)

my sis recently gave me a recipe for chocolate chip muffin.
it asked for flour + baking powder + salt n since i ran out of baking powder i tried using self-raising flour (did i go wrong here?). the problem is the texture was more like a cake.
it also asked for 2 eggs n when i broke them into the bowl (with sugar n margarine) it had twin yolks each. would this affect the end result?
how do i make it more "fluffy".


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 15, 2007)

Your self-rising flour would be a softer, cake flour as opposed to teh all purpose you were porbably using.  That's the reason for the cake-like texture.

The double yolk eggs shouldn't be a problem.

Didn't the cake flour make them more fluffy?


----------



## boufa06 (Jun 15, 2007)

Using self-raising flour in place of all purpose (plain) flour and baking powder is perfectly alright to make your muffins.  However, if you want a more fluffy texture especially when dried fruit, nuts and chocolate chips are used, you can add 1/2 tsp of baking soda to the mixture to help it rise better.  As to the double egg yolks, it will affect the texture somewhat, in that proportionately less egg white (a raising agent when well beaten) will be present.


----------



## Ally (Jun 15, 2007)

thanks for the reply. it was soft but not fluffy.
looks like i'll have to break my eggs in a seperate bowl in case its a double yolk or turns out to b a rotten one . will have another go at it.


----------

